
Entr(1) – Run arbitrary commands when files change - ffggvv
http://entrproject.org/
======
kevincox
FWIW I've been using entr for years now and absolutely love it. It is
incredibly simple to use and the author is incredibly receptive. My day to day
life would be much more tedious without it.

